# Trading Post Access



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Due to an increasing number of issues with new members buying, selling and trading through PM as a result of TP reading access we have closed TP viewing to all members who do not meet the criteria of 50 posts and 60 days registered. Unfortunately this will affect some sincere and honest new members but it is not something we are able to address individually.

I'd also like to clarify that the Trading Post and its subforums are a service for active MDC members. Defining "active" can be reading as well as posting to discussions. But we cannot measure a person's reading so we must refer to activity as a measure of one's posting. If a member reaches the TP criteria and then posts mainly to the TP forums and not to discussions as a majority of posts that member may lose TP access as a result.

Thank you all for your patience and understanding in this matter.


----------

